# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Diuretics, for competition

## Random

guys, whats the best combo of diuretics used for competition?

----------


## MrMent1on

> guys, whats the best combo of diuretics used for competition?


I use diazide which works well for me, I have a show this weekend and will be using Diazide.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like Dyazide and Aldactizide, i only recomend using them friday night and staurday of the show...both of these are 1/3 loop and 2/3 potassium sparing, which will help you retain fullness yet work good enough to ddry you out...good luck...XXL

----------


## bigtraps

> I like Dyazide and Aldactizide, i only recomend using them friday night and staurday of the show...both of these are 1/3 loop and 2/3 potassium sparing, which will help you retain fullness yet work good enough to ddry you out...good luck...XXL


Are these diuretics OTC ? What would I use for a diuretic if I were to be tested?

----------


## naturalselection

yeah, i thought that the tested shows checked for diuretics as well as juice

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like Taraxatone for tested shows, it's made by cytodyne...XXL

----------


## bigtraps

> I like Taraxatone for tested shows, it's made by cytodyne...XXL


So you are saying this will work well? The Dyazide and the Aldactizide can only be used for un tested competitions? I'm guessing that those two work better than Taraxatone...

I actually have some Taraxatone.....but are Dyazide and Aldactizide persciption meds....or are they easily to get OTC?

......and get some sleep XXL......why you up so late....you get pushed to the couch last night.. LOL...

----------


## MrMent1on

> So you are saying this will work well? The Dyazide and the Aldactizide can only be used for un tested competitions? I'm guessing that those two work better than Taraxatone...
> 
> I actually have some Taraxatone.....but are Dyazide and Aldactizide persciption meds....or are they easily to get OTC?
> 
> ......and get some sleep XXL......why you up so late....you get pushed to the couch last night.. LOL...


Dyazide and Aldactizide are persciption meds. Not OTC.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> So you are saying this will work well? The Dyazide and the Aldactizide can only be used for un tested competitions? I'm guessing that those two work better than Taraxatone...
> 
> I actually have some Taraxatone.....but are Dyazide and Aldactizide persciption meds....or are they easily to get OTC?
> 
> ......and get some sleep XXL......why you up so late....you get pushed to the couch last night.. LOL...


LOL...working afternoon shift... :Big Grin:  and i kick the wife to the couch... :LOL:  yeah right...

Yes Aldectizide as well as Dyazide are both prescription diuretics, and they do work better then taraxatone in a way that they are faster acting...i have lost 12lbs of water before with Taraxatone in 3 days, so it does work...XXL

----------


## Unoid

Forget to mention Lasix and Spironolactone?

----------


## tjschoenborn

I use aldactone (sp?) 
I only take 37.5 mg a day for 10 days before the show. and I get pretty dry.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Forget to mention Lasix and Spironolactone?


Lasix i do not like and spironolactone is Aldactone, mild potassium sparing diuretic...i do not like it much as you have to take it for many days and that will interfear with carb up...once your body starts to extrude sodium it is very dificult to carb/fat load...XXL

----------


## Unoid

> Lasix i do not like and spironolactone is Aldactone, mild potassium sparing diuretic...i do not like it much as you have to take it for many days and that will interfear with carb up...once your body starts to extrude sodium it is very dificult to carb/fat load...XXL


good info thanks

----------

